# Wwii Pigeon Message Capsule



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have a WWII message capsule please PM me. I am not looking to buy one, but have an offer for you that you may like.

Thanks, Ace


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What is the offer?????
I have 3-4 but they are not WWII--just 30+ years old


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

sky tx said:


> What is the offer?????
> I have 3-4 but they are not WWII--just 30+ years old



I just sold my last WWII capsule and have now decided to make some message capsules. I now need one of the WWII capsules to get the mount and strap arround the leg built properly. The first person who will loan me a WWII message capsule will receive back not only their capsule but also two of the new capsules as well.

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of the capsule i am looking for.

Ace

View attachment 14965


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have one, let me find it for you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have that exact one and in perfect condition. I also have one from the British military. It is made out of what appears to be a hard cardboard like substance. I can get you a pic if interested.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jimhalekw said:


> I have one, let me find it for you.


Thanks, when you find it PM me and I'll get you my info.

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I have that exact one and in perfect condition. I also have one from the British military. It is made out of what appears to be a hard cardboard like substance. I can get you a pic if interested.


Ya, i would like to see a pic of that capsule.

Ace


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are the two I have. One is definitely from the Pigoen Coprs U.S. WWII. The other I bought on Ebay and it was shipped to me from the U.K. several years ago. The seller told me it was from the British Pigeon Corps, WWII. But I can not say that for sure. There are no markings on it.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I also have a Red one--it is British--Don't know about it being WWII


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

It still amazes me, that our little birds could be used to send messages. You know history is full of armies winning battles not because of might and numbers, but due to information. That little capule on a little leg of a bird that want to be home could carry information that won battles.

Ace, I want one, two, maybe more. I'll pay.

Tony


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd be interested in some as well once I return from overseas.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

What amazes me is that the snaps on the twill tape actually stay fastened, and the birds don't lose them or peck them off. 

We used to sell snap tape like that for the inseams of baby pantlegs when I worked at House of Fabrics.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Big T said:


> It still amazes me, that our little birds could be used to send messages. You know history is full of armies winning battles not because of might and numbers, but due to information. That little capule on a little leg of a bird that want to be home could carry information that won battles.
> 
> Ace, I want one, two, maybe more. I'll pay.
> 
> Tony


Here is a few articles on the famous ones.

http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/02/05/famouspigeons/

http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/02/05/famous-pigeons-part-2/


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have never seen the British capsules before. Thanks for the pics.

I will post pics of the new capsules when i finnish them. If when you see them you want one, i'll make more.

Ace


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I found this quote to be intriguing. From this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_pigeon

"We can now train pigeons to 'home' to any object on the ground when air-released in the vicinity... Bacteria might be delivered accurately to a target by this means," 
"With the latest developments of explosives and bacterial science I suggest that this possibility should be closely investigated and watched." 
"A thousand pigeons, each with a two ounce explosive capsule, landed at intervals on a specific target might be a seriously inconvenient surprise." 

Here are some more interesting sites on the net, about military pigeons.

A quote rom this site. http://www.pigeontv.com/public/125.cfm

"In all, more than 50,000 pigeons served the United States in the war. Many were shot down. Others were set upon by falcons released by the Nazis to intercept them. (The British countered by releasing their own falcons to pursue German messenger pigeons. But since falcons found Allied and Axis birds equally delicious, their deployment as defensive weapons was soon abandoned by both sides.)"

Finally, the most famous of them all. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cher_Ami

"Cher Ami had delivered the message despite having been shot through the breast, blinded in one eye, covered in blood, and with a leg hanging only by a tendon."

Two more that are interesting. You have to read this one.

http://www.liveibiza.com/ibiza_ecology/racing_ pigeons_ibiza_1.htm

A quote from it.

"In World War Two, there were so many services and actions done by this amazing bird, that we would need a thick book to mention only part of them. They were sent with parachutes from planes flying very high, in special cages that opened automatically with a little explosion when they were two hundred metres above ground. Some were released from the seabed by submarines in special capsules, driving in special lorries in all the battle fronts, flaying day and night, with strong winds, snow, rain or fog, like the "Pony Express" etc."

And the last. This is really dumb, IMO. But hey. Wishing never hurt anyone.

http://www.oopstuff.com/view/143/2397/


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay. As most of you know, a WWII military homing pigeon saved over two hundred allied men that were being bombed by friendly forces, by mistake. Che Ami was the name of the pigeon that got the message through, to stop the bombardment. She received the highest award an animal could receive from a country.

Here is a youtube link that has a short story of Che Ami, that you have got to see. This movie is called "The Lost Battalion" and is based on that true story that included the arrival of Che Ami. Limping and in bad shape, with that life saving message. It is a good movie, but if you like heroes and pigeons, it don't get any better than this short movie clip.

You have got to watch this. The pigeon corps soldier, lets the first pigeon accidently get away from him without a message, and Che Ami is their last hope. Awesome pigeon stuff. This is what homing pigeons are all about. Not racing, nor showing. But working and making a difference in the world. Watch it and tell me that it doesn't inspire you admire your little buddies just a little bit more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fove6eotR20&feature=relatedabout


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

War is awful isn't it? I just wanted to pick up Che Ami and bring her to my bird room for rest and recuperation--Thanks for the youtube film--can.t say I enjoyed it--but I see your point about our beautiful birds---these birds saved thousands of people--and they all have a registered military id # and after the war when they were released back to their homes (people donated them to the service) if they were still alive the US Government shipped them back to their owners in a beautiful box and I wonder if anyone has any of those boxes---thats a collectors item....Thanks for the film...c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have one of the bird boxes the Paratroopers carried with pigeons.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats nice Sky Tex but I am talking about the boxes that the pigeons were put into when they were shipped home after the war--alive--People donated their pigeons to the government and as we know the man carried them with them and you have one of those bird holders--thats nice--but I am talking about the mailing crates they put the birds into to send home to their famalies --that is the ones still alive...c.hert---They were suppose to be very nice shipping boxes--never saw one--but I bet they were nice..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes c hert--I have several older pigeon things---looking at my age I have been around for a few years. Raced Pigeons for 31 years.
I collect Racing Pigeons Bands also--I have a U*S 45 SC---Army signal Corp band.
I have 4700 Plus different bands from 88-89 countries.
If you have some bands laying around you no longer need - Different years and letters-I'd be glad and proud to add them to my collection.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats amazing---your a collector---I have some 2 or 3 year old Mookee bands would you like some of those ? c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

c.hert---Thanks for the offer--I only collect Racing Pigeon bands--No Fancy bands or onwership cards. The other things I have is just stuff I did not throw away--some where in the Barn.
I had to get rid of my birds in 2007--Health reasons-along with old age and just LAZY. Pigeon Racing was no longer FUN. The cost and BIG money flyers has ruined it. We just "thought" we had problems back in the 70's -80's.. Now if you do not do it "my way" take your birds home. drop out of the club. Now only 4 shippers --not 5 for an offical race.
Just my Opinion.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think we all have that Sky Tex "stuff" lol c.hert


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the one, if you want me to send it let me know. Jim


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jimhalekw said:


> I have the one, if you want me to send it let me know. Jim


*THANKS*, I'LL SEND YOU A PM WITH MY INFO.

ACE


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jimhalekw said:


> I have the one, if you want me to send it let me know. Jim


Thanks Jim,

I got the capsule today.

Ace


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Love that instate mail, I would have guessed tomorrow. I am curious to see your new ones, hope it works out well. Jim


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't say enough "GOOD" things about Jim Hale--He is a credit to the pigeon sport. He sent a capsule a member and me a Cuban Racing pigeon band. Both were sent from him as he only wanted to help another flyer. I just Wonder who will step-up and "can" fill his spot in this sport when it becomes vacant
I wish I could shake your hand as I am saying "Thank you very much"


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok now I am blushing. Thank you for the kind words. I can post a list of names in our sport that gone much further out of their way to help another, that is what we are about I always thought. I am proud to be part of you guys. Jim


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jimhalekw said:


> Ok now I am blushing. Thank you for the kind words. I can post a list of names in our sport that gone much further out of their way to help another, that is what we are about I always thought. I am proud to be part of you guys. Jim


You are allowed to blush, but you also know you have done a good deed. Pat yourself on the back you earned it. Thank you for showing us there are good people in this world and that many are within this sport. Really, it takes a good heart to scrape poop for our feathered friends and you have one.

God Bless,
Tony


----------

